
When You Lose Weight, Where Does It Go? The Answer May Surprise You - gmays
http://mitchkirby.com/2015/04/21/where-does-weight-go/
======
gavazzy
A corollary is:

"Where does a tree get most of its mass?"

A good number of people will say "the ground", but the answer is actually "the
air". The tree converts CO2 into energy and carbon-based molecules using
photosynthesis.

